# 1986 Murray Monterey Custom



## JayBuzz (Jul 6, 2015)

Red metal flake over red.


----------



## the tinker (Jul 6, 2015)

Nice paint job Jay. I also like where you mounted the horn. Nice clean looking bike.


----------



## JayBuzz (Jul 6, 2015)

It was very affordable to build cash wise but I spent around 10 hours messing with rust on the wheels and sprocket and the paint job. Trying to sell for $200 but nobody's interested, kinda glad cause I like riding it.


----------



## COB (Aug 20, 2015)

I am thinking that you will have way more than $200 worth of fun riding it. Cool bike!


----------



## runningbarre (Feb 9, 2016)

Not really my style, but you have done excellent work!


----------

